# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  How often do you change substrate?

## dicksonjoe

Hi guys, before I get a pacman frog. I just want to know how often am I suppose to change coconut fiber substrate? and how often do you damp the moss??

Thanks.

----------


## Ryan

Welcome to the forum! The substrate can be changed every 2 weeks to a month depending
 on the size of tank and how often you spot clean. there should be no moss in the tank 
because you risk the frog getting an intestinal impaction.

----------


## dicksonjoe

oh really! thanks. I see people adding moss into their tank for decoration and making the frog feel safe. What about artificial plants? those are ok?

It is a 20 gallon tank.

----------


## Cory

I would say a month tops in my opinion. When I had my female that's how often I changed her, but I never let it go a day longer. Right now with my little guy I change it every 2 weeks just to be safe since his immune system wouldn't be as strong as an adult and I don't want to take any chances of him getting some kind of bacterial infection or something. You don't want to put moss in your tank it is a huge impaction risk if he swallows some. Apart from when you first expand your substrate you just mist when its looking dry and if your humidity is getting low. I mist once in the morning, around dinner and before bed and that's it.

----------


## dicksonjoe

Thanks! Also, I live in Toronto Ontario. Temperature in my house is a bit chilly. Do you guys recommend any heating lamps? or heat mats?

----------


## Cory

If you purchase a baby you will need a way smaller tank. I have mine in a ten gallon and that is sometimes looked at as to big for baby, luckily hes thriving in there. For a baby a little 5 gallon will do just fine. Again when I got  my female as a baby I put her in 20 gallon tall and she honestly didn't move to often and I had three sides covered lots of plants and everything and it still stressed her out. I removed her and put her back in a couple months later, and even that was pretty early.

----------


## Cory

Ya im an hour away in Barrie and the way its been lately you will need something for heat. L.O.L Fake plants are ok just don't get something made of really hard material,silk plants are great and something with big leaves for him to hide under.

----------


## Cory

If you go into the care article part of the forum there is a great care article on pacmans with tons of info.

----------

